# Noah having a bath ☺️



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's so incredibly cute, Noah really had quite the thorough bath! 
What a happy boy he is, right after the bath, instead of preening he has a bout of energy and wants to play around, I loved how fast he ran through the cage's ceiling upside down!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Ana,
Yes Noah is always bursting with energy ☺ He does that every day and then I let him out to dry off. The odd time he does it just before bed and he gets to stay up until he's dry! I'm pretty sure he does it on purpose! Lol 😊


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol I always think of the exorcist when he's running upside down!!!


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Woohoo!! That was one invigorating bath!! I thought I saw the backstroke a couple of times!! He's like the energizer bunny!!! He wore me out just watching! I need to go take a nap now.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh my, he really loves bath time, lol*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh my, he really loves bath time, lol*


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, he was really going at it in the bath....didn't mind the camera at all! And he zipped around in his cage impressively fast!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah certainly seems to be enjoying his bath time! He's a beautiful boy.*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone yes Noah is s little comedian alright - always full of energy


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww Splish Splash Noah's taking a bath...

He bathes so vigorously and looks so adorable like half bird/half red cap goldfish!


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Such a joyous and sweet bird. It does always seem strange seeing a yellow Kakariki. For those unaware, wild Kakariki are green, which is what their name means in Maori, our native language. So very neat to see Noah so playful though, and obviously enjoying his bath time.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Noah is adorable! It's so cute to see him enjoying his bath and running through the cage!:laugh: I love his cute little noises!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Noah certainly did enjoy his bath. Kaks are like Lorikeets that way. Don't you just love it when everything in a radius of 6 feet gets a bath as well. Especially if you have just changed the newspaper on the cage floor.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kate C said:


> Noah certainly did enjoy his bath. Kaks are like Lorikeets that way. Don't you just love it when everything in a radius of 6 feet gets a bath as well. Especially if you have just changed the newspaper on the cage floor.


Haha yes! I wouldn't have it any other way though


----------

